# Replacing DVD/DVR



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I need some help.
My Panasonic DMR-E85HPO has died. I sent it back to the folks running the Circut City service preogram and they couldn't fix it. 
They have offered a P33-1246 as a replacement.I declined the offer as this unit has no HDD capability. 
The only thing that I see still available with features approaching the Panasonic is a Magnavox MDR513H/F7.
This is less than half the price of the unit that went belly-up. Would it be a reasonable replacement?
I used the Panny mostly for rec:dontknowrding and archiving broadcasts and DVDs.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

koyaan said:


> Hey guys, I need some help.
> My Panasonic DMR-E85HPO has died. I sent it back to the folks running the Circut City service preogram and they couldn't fix it.
> They have offered a P33-1246 as a replacement.I declined the offer as this unit has no HDD capability.
> The only thing that I see still available with features approaching the Panasonic is a Magnavox MDR513H/F7.
> ...


I generally would steer clear of Magnavox. I cannot find information for a Panasonic P33-1236. Regardless, I would get the most expensive Panasonic Replacement and then sell it on Craigslist, Audiogon or Ebay. And then purchase a suitable Replacement.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

